# Brave (by Pixar)



## Ciupy (Jun 27, 2011)

*Coming on June 22,2012*

Synopsis:



> *Since ancient times, stories of epic battles and mystical legends have been passed through the generations across the rugged and mysterious Highlands of Scotland. In Brave, a new tale joins the lore when the courageous Merida confronts tradition, destiny and the fiercest of beasts. Merida is a skilled archer and impetuous daughter of King Fergus and Queen Elinor. Determined to carve her own path in life, Merida defies an age-old custom sacred to the uproarious lords of the land: massive Lord MacGuffin , surly Lord Macintosh and cantankerous Lord Dingwall. Merida’s actions inadvertently unleash chaos and fury in the kingdom, and when she turns to an eccentric old Witch for help, she is granted an ill-fated wish. The ensuing peril forces Merida to discover the meaning of true bravery in order to undo a beastly curse before it’s too late.*




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYg0VgPy6Uk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

The first trailer for 2012's Brave made by Pixar studios,coming on June 22,2012.


----------



## DanE (Jun 27, 2011)

Animation looks similar to that of the Incredibles, might check it out.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

Gonna be the best thing since The Incredibles. It looks so sick, I can't wait. Especially after Cars 2.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Gonna be the best thing since The Incredibles. It looks so sick, I can't wait. Especially after Cars 2.



Oh,I know..

It makes me wanna shout Skyrim also..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like a good pallete cleanser after the pile of bleh that is cars 2.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 27, 2011)

any cocaine in this movie


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Looks like a good pallete cleanser after the pile of bleh that is cars 2.



Well..you could argue that Cars 2 was made just to sell merchandise..and that this is going to be the next "true" Pixar project.

I hope that it will rock,especially with the whole "fantasy" thing that it shows..


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 27, 2011)

It is based in the Scottish Highlands, thus already equals awesome in my book.

Main female character a ginger? Now it's just awesome times bloody fucking infinity.  

I can't wait.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

It obviously was nothing but a merchandise film. The only reason Cars of all movies (Pixar's lowest rated film) got a sequel was because it broke bank in merchandise. Estimated over 7 billion if I recall correctly.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It obviously was nothing but a merchandise film. The only reason Cars of all movies (Pixar's lowest rated film) got a sequel was because it broke bank in merchandise. *Estimated over 7 billion *if I recall correctly.



7 billion?!?

Are..are you serious..


Holy shit..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

It's the only benefit that the Cars franchise serves. As a stupidly large cash cow, the funds of which are hopefully reinvested in new films that people actually care about.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

Somewhere between 5 and 7 billion I think. Google it if you don't believe me.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 27, 2011)

That's an incredible amount of money,much more that they made from even their greatest hit yet.

I mean..you could fund a lot of new Pixar projects with that kind of money.

As long as they do that I don't care.


And fuck yeah,the mythical Scottish Highlands and a story set there..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2011)

I expect Highlander references. Pixar do not disappoint me.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I expect Highlander references. Pixar do not disappoint me.



I bet on "There can be only one!"..

Fuck yeah,I don't think I can convey how much I enjoy the thought of a fantasy story made by Pixar..


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 27, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> any cocaine in this movie



I see wat u did thar. 

And I'm looking forward to this movie. I have been for a long time now. I heard this is the first pixar film with a female director and main character too.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm excited for this one


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 28, 2011)

Now this looks awesome. Totally seeing this.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks awesome i've never seen a bad Pixar film (haven't watched Cars ) i like the direction they are going with it. Good to see it's set here. 

Premiere better be in Edinburgh so i can go.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2011)

Heh.

Lord MacGuffin.


----------



## Slice (Jun 28, 2011)

This looks promising. Havent seen Cars 2 so Pixar has yet to disappoint me.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 28, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> It is based in the Scottish Highlands, thus already equals awesome in my book.



Pretty much.

Not sure about the art style but definitly going to see it with my kids either way.


----------



## KazeYama (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't get why every Pixar movie, or every CG movie, has to have the same character design. I realize they want to avoid making anything too realistic, but you would think they could make an original new character design and have it be cartoony without falling back on the industry standard onion head.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 28, 2011)

It does look amazing, can't really say much of anything aside from that and enjoying the setting. I'm hoping for some great humor since that's one of the things I do like best from them.


----------



## Jena (Jun 28, 2011)

Hell. Yes.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 29, 2011)

looks pretty good 

maybe Disney Pixar can pull of another PG rating? 
or PG-13


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys, here are some new images:







Can't wait for this.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 14, 2011)

Saw those on Empire Magazine today.

Looks like a got new stock for my future sets.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 14, 2011)

Heh,since I am in a "viking" kinda phase right now (saw 13'th Warrior,The Outlander AND playing Skyrim ) I want to see this even more..


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 14, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Heh,since I am in a "viking" kinda phase right now (saw 13'th Warrior,The Outlander AND playing Skyrim ) I want to see this even more..



Not to derail the thread, but if you're in a viking phase right now, be sure to watch 'Valhalla Rising.'


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah.

Dat hair.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 14, 2011)

The Collector said:


> Ah.
> 
> Dat hair.



Looks amazing, doesn't it?


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 14, 2011)

Usually I don't look forward to Pixar movies, but this looks really promising


----------



## Detective (Nov 14, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Heh,since I am in a "viking" kinda phase right now (saw 13'th Warrior,The Outlander AND playing Skyrim ) I want to see this even more..



I cannot believe you did not even mention How To Train Your Dragon. I am frowning pretty hard at you right now, my friend. 

P.S: Outlander was a classic example of a low budget SciFi film that had both good, well used effects and a strong cast with decent writing. The SyFy network really needs to learn from this film and build a better gameplan.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 14, 2011)

Freaking _want._ I feel like this movie alone will more than compensate for the dry spell in animation this year has suffered.


----------



## Ash (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks very promising. I'll definitely watch this one.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 15, 2011)

Detective said:


> I cannot believe you did not even mention How To Train Your Dragon. I am frowning pretty hard at you right now, my friend.
> 
> P.S: Outlander was a classic example of a low budget SciFi film that had both good, well used effects and a strong cast with decent writing. The SyFy network really needs to learn from this film and build a better gameplan.



Toothless would understand if I just told him how bad the dragons I am hunting really are!

Toothless was no pacifist after all..


And I am loving that viking look (yes I know it's set in the mythical Highlands but ya know) this has as well as its unusual story.

Pixar never really tried to make "epic" before,I wonder how they will fare.


----------



## Grape (Nov 16, 2011)

First Pixar movie in a very long time that actually looks good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 16, 2011)

Ta Dah!


----------



## Stunna (Nov 16, 2011)

Want     more.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 16, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Ta Dah!


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 16, 2011)

IMO, these are the strongest visuals Pixar has boasted since 'Wall-E', and what's scary about that is, 'Brave' isn't even finished with its post-production, so there's a good chance a lot of the shots in that trailer will be refined and even more improved upon. This could very well end up being Pixar's best film, if not on a narrative level, then certainly a visual one.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 17, 2011)

Groaned at the "You're a chick, do elegant shit not awesome shit" thing that was presented. Land of tradition, wanting freedom, changing fate, uhhgg - all we needed was someone saying "You have a choice," and my cynicism monster would be full and ready for a winterlong hibernation. 

But wow, will watch for the hair alone.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, that felt sorta cliched to me too, but I think it'll pull it off.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 17, 2011)

Billy Connolly in mah Pixar. I'm glad they went the authentic route and cast Scottish actors. The three baby bears looked cute, really excited for this.

2012 is looking mighty good.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 17, 2011)

Pixar never disappoints.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)

Cars          2.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

Amuro said:


> 2012 is looking mighty good.


Django.  Snow White and The Huntsman.  Dark Shadows.

3 good movies.  Not that impressive imo.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 17, 2011)

keep on trollin


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2011)

I will go see Hunger Games and The Amazing Spider-man.  But I don't know what to expect with either film.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 17, 2011)

Can a Scotland native have a "bad" Scottish accent? I was about to bitch about the horrendous Scottish impression, until I saw it was an all Scott cast.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 23, 2012)

Trailer #3:


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Can a Scotland native have a "bad" Scottish accent? I was about to bitch about the horrendous Scottish impression, until I saw it was an all Scott cast.



We like to ham it up sometimes to make fun all you foreigners.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 23, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Trailer #3:


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2012)

Toy Story series, Finding Nemo, Wall-E, the Incredibles and Up vs what, 3 bad movies? (cars 1+2, Rattattouile).

I like dem odds.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2012)

Seriously. And I didn't even think Cars 1 or Ratatouille were bad.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 23, 2012)

Ratatoulle isn't bad, it's awesome. Pretty underrated Pixar move right there. For me the only Pixar movie that is bad is Cars 2. I'm pretty sure they just made that one as some sort of filler in preparation for Brave. This movie looks so awesome and positively metal.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 22, 2012)

So has anyone seen the film yet?
Waiting for more reviews after Cars 2.

Also, next Pixar film:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sED6FRXIHJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 22, 2012)

Gonna go see this Tonight!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2012)

Enjoyed it quite a bit, much more then Cars 2. It was fun, funny, and just breath taking animation. Like wow...overall enjoyable


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 23, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Enjoyed it quite a bit, much more then Cars 2. It was fun, funny, and just breath taking animation. Like wow...overall enjoyable



Thanks, think I will take my nieces tomorrow .


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 23, 2012)

I saw it last night, and while I really enjoyed it, it definitely isn't one of Pixar's best. Certainly not on the level of Up or the Toy Stories. The animation was seriously beautiful and the setting was awesome, but I just felt that it could have been a lot more... epic? I guess I was expecting the hero's journey, and that's not quite what it is. It was predictable and a little anticlimactic. But even though the plot wasn't very original and it was missing the suspense of some of the other Pixar movies, it was a very heartwarming movie.

Also, I really liked Merida. Her hair


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2012)

I just saw it. I commented on it in the rate thread, but basically: beautiful animation, great soundtrack, likable characters, but huge missed opportunity. Plot is rushed and simple, and should have been so much better. Having said that, I enjoyed it, but those expecting the epic promised by the teaser, lower your expectations.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 26, 2012)

Very generic, wasn't expecting anything.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 26, 2012)

I saw the movie yesterday. I thought it was alright. I was expecting it to be better than it was. The animation was beautiful and all that but the story was predictable. For those you want to see it, just wait until it comes on TV.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been hearing pretty much the same thing everywhere. It's a good film with amazing animation, but not the best Pixar has to offer.

I'll probably still see it, just because it still has my interests and because I want to go on supporting Pixar.

Doesn't have to be the best thing ever for me to enjoy it.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 27, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> For example, in Disney's _Aladdin,_ Jasmine objected to the idea of an arranged marriage, but did not actually do anything to avoid such a fate



She went out of her way to humiliate every suitor, she constantly told her father that she would marry only for love, and when she couldn't stand it any more she actually ran away from home. The series ended with her marrying someone she chose to marry out of love.

Yes, yes she did do stuff to avoid such a fate. And she did it successfully.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 27, 2012)

Merida may be the heroine of this movie, but I found myself loving her crazy, mischievous, adorable little triplet brothers much more.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Can a Scotland native have a "bad" Scottish accent? I was about to bitch about the horrendous Scottish impression, until I saw it was an all Scott cast.



Actually I tough it was supposed to be in Ireland?


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 27, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Actually I tough it was supposed to be in Ireland?



This is set in the Scottish Highlands, which is in the British Isles.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2012)

^Their accents and hair does make it seem Irish though no?

Cool movie.  Mine had some "realistic" extra effects though.  During the fight scene between Helena and the Prince, specifically the part before the rock kills the Prince, there was a power surge and all of the lights (including the screen) flashed bright white for a split second before going pitch black.  Kids ran everywhere, parents tripped and fell, it was a travesty.  Only about a quarter of the original audience was still there by the time the movie came back.

It made my day


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 27, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^Their accents and hair does make it seem Irish though no?
> 
> Cool movie.  Mine had some "realistic" extra effects though.  During the fight scene between Helena and the Prince, specifically the part before the rock kills the Prince, there was a power surge and all of the lights (including the screen) flashed bright white for a split second before going pitch black.  Kids ran everywhere, parents tripped and fell, it was a travesty.  Only about a quarter of the original audience was still there by the time the movie came back.
> 
> It made my day



What the heck?  

You must have seen the 3D then. Though, Merida's mother the Queen is named "Elinor". As for the accents, I really can't tell the difference between the Irish and Scottish tongue. It's weird how the Irish are called "Scots" and the Scottish "Picts". All I was able to deduce from their accent was that its Gaelic or Celtic, as the Celts did settle in Britain and Ireland.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2012)

It wasn't 3D.  And it was Elinor wasn't it?  lol I forgot already (saw the movie on Saturday), it took me half the movie just to figure it out through the accents.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 27, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I noticed that when Elinor transformed into a bear, she walked on her hind legs most of the time, as a human would. In actuality, while bears can stand on their hind legs, I believe that it is impossible for them to walk to the extent that Elionor did. Of course, this movie if fiction, so I could suspend my disbelief for that.
> 
> *Did anyone notice a rather blatant double standard in this film*, both in- and out-of-universe (apart from the arranged marriage)? When the various warriors tied their clothing together to return to the ground, all of them had their lower regions exposed, but made no effort to conceal their bottoms, and Merida's brothers, after returning to human form, were completely naked but made no effort to conceal themselves, while Elinor, after returning to human form, did make such an effort, and her condition was remarked upon by Fergus? That was very contradictory, in my mind, but I suppose that it is another example of the cultural perception of male nudity more often being ribald or humorous, while female nudity is more often considered to be erotic. Did anyone else notice that?



I noticed, but I wasn't so much surprised by as it was expected. What bothered me was how Merida, strong female heroine, action-oriented, assertive, independent went to someone else to fix her own problems with her mother.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Ruby Moon said:


> I noticed, but I wasn't so much surprised by as it was expected. What bothered me was how Merida, strong female heroine, action-oriented, assertive, independent went to someone else to fix her own problems with her mother.



Yes, that action was rather out-of-character for Merida, based upon her character and her actions both before and after that moment, but she was very emotionally distraught at that time, as her own efforts had failed, plus, main characters in Disney films seem to very often encounter problems with magic (Aladdin, Ariel, and Tiana all are prime examples) and then need to fix their problems through great effort and learning important lessons. That is my presumption on that situation.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 28, 2012)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that action was rather out-of-character for Merida, based upon her character and her actions both before and after that moment, but she was very emotionally distraught at that time, as her own efforts had failed, plus, main characters in Disney films seem to very often encounter problems with magic (Aladdin, Ariel, and Tiana all are prime examples) and then need to fix their problems through great effort and learning important lessons. That is my presumption on that situation.



True. Though I thought that Merida was going to run away from home, go on some sort of exciting quest, find some new friends, save a village, maybe even get the good opinions of other royals, you know, standard heroing stuff - to prove to her mother that she doesn't need to be married right away. She could still do other things to help her mother in running the kingdom and prove that she is a competent royal princess.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 28, 2012)

I saw the movie and it was amazing with a good plot but I feel like with the title Brave, likeable characters and such an amazing scenery they could have fleshed out a much epic story .


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Actually I tough it was supposed to be in Ireland?





Ruby Moon said:


> This is set in the Scottish Highlands, which is in the British Isles.





Mider T said:


> ^Their accents and hair does make it seem Irish though no?





Ruby Moon said:


> What the heck?
> 
> You must have seen the 3D then. Though, Merida's mother the Queen is named "Elinor". As for the accents, I really can't tell the difference between the Irish and Scottish tongue. It's weird how the Irish are called "Scots" and the Scottish "Picts". All I was able to deduce from their accent was that its Gaelic or Celtic, as the Celts did settle in Britain and Ireland.





Mider T said:


> It wasn't 3D.  And it was Elinor wasn't it?  lol I forgot already (saw the movie on Saturday), it took me half the movie just to figure it out through the accents.



It is set in Scotland. 

Its funny how much its being hyped over here on how it will boost Scottish tourism and yet people can't tell the difference between Scotland and Ireland, or Scottish and Irish accents (and its not even out here yet).

The Irish are not called "Scots" and the Scots are not called "Picts". The "Scots" were a tribe from Ireland and the Picts were a group of tribes from Scotland, there were other groups in both and neither term has had much relevance since the Middle Ages due to so much intermingling between themselves and other ethnic groups. 

Celtic and Gaelic are languages. Scots is an accent and a dialect influenced by both- they speak with a Scottish accent. In the film all the voice actors are Scottish, and just exagerrate their normal voice slightly, which is probably mostly because of the way the script enforces it and not necessarily on purpose. In most cases they are probably just speaking normally and its a bit of an illussion.

And Scottish and Irish are...similar, but it isn't hard to tell the difference if you pay attention. Just listen to some Scottish actors and some Irish actors (using their normal voices) and it should become clear.

Accents and hair make them seem Scottish. Red-hair is more common in Scotland than in Ireland, or for that matter anywhere else in the world (proportionally speaking).


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2012)

I actually thought this had the worst Pixar plot yet.


----------



## Faither (Jun 28, 2012)

It looks like a very aesthetically pleasing movie, and it is a nice novelty to see fairly obscure landmarks like the Callanish stones in a big budget production. Evidently, any speculation that it might boost Scottish tourism was somewhat optimistic if people leave the movie without knowing it was set in Scotland. 

Anyway, I'll have to make sure to see this even if it is not particularly critically acclaimed, it is my solemn duty as a patriotic porridge muncher after all.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 1, 2012)

Merida could hit a bullseye at a full gallop on a horse's back, yet she couldn't hit a vital spot on Marduk?  She'd always hit a shoulder or his chest instead of an eye or his mouth.  I suppose it made him all the more intimidating that he'd shrug off any injury without hardly any flinching, but...

They did a good job making Elinor a human bear without making her to much like a human.  

I was kind of freaked out by the willow-o-wisps since every story I knew had those things leading people to their doom.  I kept expecting something terrible to happen to Merida every time she saw one, but they helped her out every step of the way, even saving her life as a child from Marduk by leading her away from him.

I was surprised that they made Elinor into a bear.  I was expecting something actually bad to happen from the witch's bargain and obviously something bad could have happened, but they were able to make it work out.  

I was also surprised that putting the tapestry together really was the solution.  I was expecting the bond to be metaphorical, which it may have been, instead of literal.  Of course, it did seem like they resolved alot of their issues while Elinor was a bear even before the tapestry was fixed, so it really was that important?  You'd expect the tapestry to be destroyed at some point and hope to be seemingly lost, but conflict resolution and fuzzy warm feelings winning the day.

I would like a sequel to this film.  I think it has potentional, much more potentional than any of the other Pixar sequels to date.  The whole suitor business has to be settled and they mentioned past conflicts with viking invaders.  They could afford to up the supernatural a bit too, since there really wasn't much magic for a film that had magic.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 1, 2012)

I liked it, the triplet brothers were hilarious. My gf cried at the end. Good movie to bring a date (girls will love it), solid Pixar film, but not one of the best.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2012)

Did not know Merida was voiced by Margaret from Boardwalk Empire.
Or that Craig Ferguson was a voice in the movie! (should have guessed that one.)


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 1, 2012)

So I saw this movie yesterday, and I thought it was good. 

However, I was slightly disappointed. The plot was sort of generic and it was nowhere near as epic as advertised. One of Pixar's weaker films. It was by no means 'bad' though. 

I felt Tangled and Princess and the Frog was better, and neither of those were Pixar.




Mider T said:


> Did not know Merida was voiced by Margaret from Boardwalk Empire.
> Or that Craig Ferguson was a voice in the movie! (should have guessed that one.)



Which character did he play, the king?


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 2, 2012)

The king is Billy Connolly.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 25, 2012)

Finally saw this today. I enjoyed it quite a bit, and I think people expect too much sometimes. Not everything has to be a masterpiece, sometimes it can just be a good film. Brave was just that.

It may be one of the weaker Pixar films, but I like it more than I liked Cars.

I loved Merida's character, and her bonding with her mother as a bear. The final fight between her mother and Marduk was short, but done really well. The brothers were hilarious, and the animation was amazing.

*Rating:* B+


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 25, 2012)

Wesley, Narcissus: the name of the evil bear is spelled "Mordu," not "Marduk."

I agree that the story seemed to be too short, and that there are some elements that could be further explored, but I do not believe that a sequel is absolutely necessary, as this film had a complete story with a beginning, middle, and end, and there is no need to continue it, at the present time, in my mind.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 28, 2012)

Saw this the other day. This was basically Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle and Princess Mononoke smashed together. 

Disney stealing their animation ideas from Japan again.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 28, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I actually thought this had the worst Pixar plot yet.



Worse than cars and cars 2?

get outta here, it was a nice cute kind movie. Sometimes the good simple stories are the best. Specially with all this cluster shit going around.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 28, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Saw this the other day. This was basically Spirited Away, *Howl's Moving Castle*



You do realize that Howl's Moving Castle was originally a book written by a British chick, right?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 18, 2012)

Saw this movie yesterday. Very good in my opinion. I really liked it alot. It may not have been as epic as Pixar presented it, but a very good story nonetheless. No romance, which is something I liked to, and Mordu, the bear, was pretty menacing, much more than it looked in the trailers. Merida is a pretty good character, and I really liked her relationship with her mother. And the best thing here is the scenery. It's gorgeous and looks real and absolutley fantastic, some of the best visuals I've seen. Only thing I didn't like was that she didn't fight Mordu as much as I liked too, but even then, it wasn't bad. Anyway, a very good movie by Pixar, not their best but I hope they continue their good work with Monsters University.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 10, 2021)

Merida is in the B and her mom is in the E.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 12, 2021)

These Dark Arts @Mider T This thread is dead.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

